# can you tell me what kind of rc car i have??



## zombieflesh (Jul 13, 2014)

about two years ago my uncle passed away and he let me his first ever rc car he says he bought it in the 70's from radio shack and i was 79.99. it still runs and is in great shape and even has the box it came in i just cant figure out what brand of rc car it is there is no company brand from radio shack or any kind of brand name here is what i know about it........ it is an off road buggy it has two speeds 27 mhz of power lol it says sports champ on it but other then that all it says is made in hong kong can anyone help me out?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

put a picture of it up here, or go here...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=136164


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Hugo Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

no pics, dude. hard to tell what it is


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

better upload photo or your rc car, so that we can easily identify model and make of your rc car?


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

I am totally agree with Hugo and Thomas. Please upload some pictures of the particular rc car.


----------

